# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  تغییر نام فیلد در یک جدول با استفاده از دستور sql

## maryammb66

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
من می خوام نام فیلدم رو عوش کنم ، مثلا یک فیلد idno دارم، می خوام این رو عوض کنم (rename) و بزارمش iddaneshjo
 می خوام این کار رو با استفاده از دستورات sql انجام بدم ، در ضمن این فیلد من مقدار داره نمی تونم فیلدم رو  اول حذف کنم و بعد دوباره اضافه کنم

----------


## Galawij

شما می تونید در همان محیط Design جدول نام فیلد را دستی تغییر بدید، مشکلی پیش نمی یاد.

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
از SP خود اس کیو ال استفاده کنید :


sp_RENAME 'table_name.old_name' , 'new_name', 'COLUMN'


موفق باشید

----------


## maryammb66

نمی خوام خودم دستی بانک اطلاعاتی رو دستکاری کنم!
من می خوام از خود دستورات SQL استفاده کنم !
دو تا دستور نوشتم ولی هیچ کدم اجرا نمیده
MdM.ADOConnectionProj.Execute('ALTER TABLE RizMetre rename COLUMN  no to noP ');

MdM.ADOConnectionProj.Execute('ALTER TABLE RizMetre ALTER COLUMN  no to noP ');

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوست عزیزدر پست 3 کاملا دستورش نوشته شده.! نیازی اصلا به Alter نیست کافیه فقط اون دستوری که نوشتن رو اجرا کنید.همین.!
اینم توضیح کاملش به همراه مثال.

----------

